# Burton Swath Step On



## Jetred43 (Nov 3, 2019)

Good Ole Alpine ski center. I just ordered mine today 524 for everything. They have a sale right now.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Good spot, had pre-ordered from there but unfortunately they ended up not receiving my size (size 9)


----------



## Jetred43 (Nov 3, 2019)

Had to pre-order mine. Kind of fit small I think had a bump up to a 10.5.


----------

